# Self Test on Dell Monitor won't go away



## Lydia25

My son moved his monitor last night to watch streaming video and the Self Test popped up. He didn't know what to do and turned the computer off and went to bed. This morning the self test is all that shows up. I have unplugged and replugged all cables. I even opened the thing up and looked around, but no cards are out or unseated. The self test floats around and says 1. Analog Input Self Test Feature and then shows the different colors red, blue, green and white. The computer seems to be botting up fine and makes all the appropriate noises when starting, we just can't see any picture except for the floating self test. Any ideas?


----------



## JMPC

Check to be sure that the proper input (vga, dvi, etc.) is selected. There should be a button that cycles through the available inputs.


----------



## Lydia25

Any idea where that button might be? I can't find anything and the buttons on the front of the monitor seem useless.


----------



## JMPC

What's the brand and model of the monitor? If you still have the manual the info would be in there. If you don't have it, you can usually find the manuals online on the manufacturers site.


----------



## Lydia25

All I know is it is a Dell. My company sold it to me last year.


----------



## oscer1

their should be a sticker on the back with the model number.


----------



## Cluefull

I have a Dell U2412. On this model there are four buttons on the lower right corner of the monitor. The right button is the power button. The button in the middle has a something that looks like a screen with an arrow going across it. I was able to use this button to toggle between the "Self Test Feature Check" and the windows screen.


----------

